
Slock – a fork of the suckless screenlocker for the extremely paranoid - whitewalls
https://github.com/chjj/slockhttps://github.com/chjj/slock
======
brudgers
Page 404 not found.

~~~
ntw1103
Looks like the URL was pasted twice:
[https://github.com/chjj/slock](https://github.com/chjj/slock). seems to work.

